# The Gracie Clan



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 7, 2002)

With all the Gracie sons (Carlos, Osvaldo, Gastao, Jorge, Heilo) it would seem the eldest son, Carlos would of promoted the art the most. But when you see ads for GJJ it is Heilo that is pictured. My main question here is how did Heilo become the figure head of GJJ, not Carlos or any of the other brothers. Did Heilo have a falling out with his older brothers.
Bob :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Helio was the first sport's legenend.
His Brother Carlos was the one who
first leared Ju Jutsu / Judo.

But he was also a sucesful Boxer
Heilio was was the 1 who sowed Brasil
The Ground Game.

Carlos Used it & Submissons,But he
Was also verry good with his hands.
The Fans loved that Helio was fighting all the time
Aganst men who in most Eye's would CRUSH him.

He also was the man to Challenge Japanies figters.
He won all the Challendes but 1 (Kimura)
How ever he erned Kimura's respect.

The Gracies are a huge Family.
But not all of Carlos or the other brothers
children are envolved in the fight Game.

All of Helio's Boy's compete in fighting.
Also since Rorion is the man to comercalize
The Name he put Helio in the spot Light.

The Gracies are an awsome desplay
of a Martial Arts Clan.


:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 7, 2002)

Carlos Gracie had a record of over 600 undefeated fights, and he weigh of a hefty 135 lbs. A book I have saids carlos ran ads in newspapers and one famous ad that ran in1920 reads " If you want your face beaten and well smashed and your arms broken contact Carlos Gracie at this address......."
Would like to see Rorion vs. Rickson betcha Rickson would kick his butt, and maybe Rorion knows this. Maybe this way he didn't do anything when Rickson started his own Federation?
Bob   :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Rickson would take Rorion apart
 limb by limb

:armed: 
:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 7, 2002)

Carlos had to win the family pride back after Heilo lost to Kimura. Between the brothers Carlos was probably better than Heilo, but Carlos was much older also.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 7, 2002)

Do the Gracie's still came this, or are they using the excuse it wasn't a true vale tudo match?
Bob  :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Actuly it was Carlson 
Who was the Nextthe Graci Fighter's

Helio also lost to  to one of his 
Student's & it was Caralson Who avenged
This Fight not by Submisson but by
Total destruction.

Kimra showed the Gracie a lot of respect.
And even envited him to go & teach at the Kodokan.
 :armed: 
Good stuff


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Undefeted U no that is funny 
Cause when they started this Everone belived it.

But i take nothing away they are great fighters.

Most of them have lost in more than 1 style.
But there legacy can not be denied.


Even Rickson has a recorded loss in Sombo.

Think back to UFC 1
When they Anounced Royce they said his Record
Was 51 & 1

Then all of a sudden they were all undefeted.

The Gracie fighters that ive seen are all good
I hold them in hi respects.

But they are Human.
:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 7, 2002)

> Even Rickson has a recorded loss in Sombo.



Yeah, he does have a *recorded* loss in Sambo.  Underestand though, it was also noted by judges that there was some confusion about the scoring system.  Rickson didn't understand that being thrown onto his back was a fault.


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Jay i know this.
I do not agree with it ether but a loss is a loss.

Rickson is a great fighter.
One of the best in the World.


Sombo & Sambo & Cambo 
Are pretty much the same thing.

This pertecular loss was aveged
 by Rigan Machado
The following year.

:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 7, 2002)

> Sombo & Sambo & Cambo
> Are pretty much the same thing.



They are exactly the same thing...Sambo and Cambo are just said from different languages


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Didn't i Say that
:armed: 
Good stuff


----------



## Aegis (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *Yeah, he does have a *recorded* loss in Sambo.  Underestand though, it was also noted by judges that there was some confusion about the scoring system.  Rickson didn't understand that being thrown onto his back was a fault. *



He should really have checked the rules first then.

And what point-based grappling systems *don't* penalise being thrown on your back? If they are out there, I've never encountered them.....


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

There are many Sombo.Submisson Grappling, BJJ
USJJF Turnamets.

Were landing on Your pack is either points 
Or Nothing.

Personaly To say someone
 has 1 from this method 
Is ubsered  but it does happen.

Modern Grappling is taken over so
This won't be a problem in the future. 

Rickson Still Rocks!!




:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Aegis (Oct 8, 2002)

Seems a bit strange to me that any point based competition wouldn't penalise someone from falling on their back.....

Oh well!


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

Bein thrown to your back sould not 
End a Match.

Unless the competiter becomes injured!!


If U train Enough Grappling
U will sooner or later
be tossed on your back 
If U are use to this
It noramaly wont affect U


Un less a head butt hits U Square in the head.
Or something breaks in side.

But if U train Defence then 
Fighting from Your 
Back Should
Be in your tool box.

No matter how good U are there is
Always someone Who can put U there.


:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Oct 12, 2002)

I've heard that there is some bad blood between the machado's and certain members of the Gracie family, heck I've heard that some of the Gracies don't even like each other.  Is there any truth to this?  If so does anyone know what might have caused the rift.  

Also, other than "rolling," what else can you do to build BJJ related cardio, it seems like an odd mix of aerobic and anaerobic?


----------



## ace (Oct 12, 2002)

Most are ticket off at Rorion Gracie.
He had the name Geacie Jiu Jitsu
Regesterd as his trade mark for BJJ.

The Gracie & Machado's are a huge Familia!
When the familia goes over 500 people
U are bound to have conflicts.

Popularity must have had something 
to do with this.

Carlson Gracie has been reported to be 
a misrable man.
He has lost many of students from this.

They are still some of the BEST  fighters out there!!!
They changed M.A. forever.
 :yinyang:


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aegis _
> 
> *Seems a bit strange to me that any point based competition wouldn't penalise someone from falling on their back.....
> 
> Oh well! *



If you get thrown cleanly onto your back in Judo it is match over.

Cheers
Sammy


----------

